# Stay with a cheater or be alone?



## magoguen (Mar 23, 2016)

Article on divorced moms.
DivorcedMoms.com | Article


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

magoguen said:


> Article on divorced moms.
> DivorcedMoms.com | Article


I'd take alone all day, any day.

That said, it's not like those are your only two choices.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

This article link is being spammed in multiple threads by this poster, I'd be wary of that clickbait.


----------



## magoguen (Mar 23, 2016)

Not true-I only posted it once


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I'd much rather live alone than placate the presence of a cheater!

I don't exactly need that kind of company!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

I would and did live alone rather then be with a cheater. Why would I want to live under the same roof with someone who knifed me in the back and destroyed all the trust I had for her. May as well slit my own throat.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Edited:

Sorry - that's weird, for me it renders it as just saying the same thing. 

Apologies.


----------



## WasDecimated (Mar 23, 2011)

Starstarfish said:


> Really? So this over here isn't starting another thread with the same article?
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/life-a...ould-consider-before-they-say-i-do-again.html
> 
> Hmm.


Different articles. One is "9 Reasons Staying With a Cheater Is Worse Than Being Alone". The other is "8 Things For Women To Consider Before Saying "I Do" Again"


----------

